# dsp1024p vs dsp1124p



## stevestudio (Jun 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there is a lot of difference between these?

Thanks
Studio


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

In a word... NO .... not that you'll ever notice. 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

brucek said:


> In a word... NO .... not that you'll ever notice.
> 
> brucek


The DSP1024P is an 'effects' processor only, with no parametric EQ functions.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep, thanks Thomas, and sorry about that stevestudio...... I thought it said 1100P vs. 1124P, which are the two models of feedback destroyer / parametric equalizer that we use here so much that I didn't see the 1024P - never heard of it before...... duh, my bad.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I didn't catch that either and have never heard of the 1024 myself. I looked at your answer and didn't think nothing else of it. 

I think Studio was trying to trick us.... lol... just kidding.

Thanks for the correction Thomas and glad to see you made a post.


----------



## stevestudio (Jun 22, 2006)

NO Tricks

www.behringer.com/DSP1024P/index.cfm?lang=ENG 
One sold on EBAY for $20.


----------

